# Insert Obligatory First Grow Title Here (big write up and lots of pics)



## SamuelSterns (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey all - 

Started my first crop grow somewhere near the beginning of December 2014. I decided that I was tired of paying someone else for the green and I should just grow it myself. What helped with this decision was the 3 seeds I'd found in the last bag I bought. If I'm paying FL premium prices, I expect no seeds. BUT... it gave me my first few to try out my green-thumb at. 

There are 3 plants currently. From eldest to youngest, they're tentatively named Barbara, Glenda, and Spec. I have no idea what strain they are, since it's just bag seed, but the mom was pretty good, so here's hoping. Here's also hoping they end up being females, too. If not, at least it's experience for the next grow...

Initially I had the lights WAY too far away, and they stretched out pretty bad early on, before I started reading and researching more and managed a couple replants and made the lights considerably closer.

Progression shots:
'Barbara' grew quick and fast.
12/11






12/12





12/13





12/17





12/19





1/1




Updates on 'Barbara' below, in the group shots.


'Glenda' was kinda slow to sprout and I planted it initially upside down, so it's been kinda special needs for a while now.

12/17




The shell hung on for so long that it yellowed her little round leaves (whatever the Hel those are called). 

12/19 - 'Glenda' & 'Barbara'





'Glenda' had a little nute-burn going on for a few days, but we flushed with PH'd water and got things back on track.





While packing a pipe one night (same batch) I found another seed, and decided, "why not?" and germinated that one too. This one came out quick and mighty from the get-go.

'Spec' (named after the cookie butter jar I began to grow it in)
12/19





12/22





Then I got kinda lazy with the pics for w bit... Yule time and whatnot. So here are some random pics of what the set-up was to how it is currently. Supports have been removed from the plants now that their stems have strengthened up. They have been on an 18/6 light schedule, but I read that that's more of an old school tactic so I've turned off the timer and I'm gonna let these babies soak up 24 hours of light a day.
They each started in frigg'n MiracleGrow, but have been replanted in Fox Farms Potting Soil .3 / .05 / .9 and get the occasional DynaGrow GROW nutes (quartered from the suggested ratio). 

12/23





12/26


















'Barbara' 1/12 (approx 9" tall)





'Glenda' 1/12 (still a runt at about 7.5" tall)





'Spec' 1/12 (almost 9" tall)





I overwatered everyone a little bit a few days ago, so we're still recovering from that. 'Barbara' is recovering well and 'Spec' is still a little droopy, but we'll keep truckin' on.

I'll probably need to repot them into bigger containers soon, I think.


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome to MP...Green Mojo on your grow and congrats on deciding to become self sufficient.  Just be aware that bag seed is not the best seed to use as the chances of you getting a hermaphrodite are way higher than normal seed.  Check out our growing resources sticky. I will post a link for you in a minute.


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2015)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


----------



## SamuelSterns (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks, HL. We'll see how this grow goes! Thanks for the resources!


----------



## Lesso (Jan 12, 2015)

Im all for growing bagseed for a first grow. Get your feet wet, see if you have the knack. Just dont expect anything from them...that is, get your hopes up. Dont expect pounds of killer buds. Like hamster said its probably hermy seeds. Take them through the process from veg to harvest. Kill any males and keep the females happy. Lose the foil. THG is going to tell you the same thing. It doesnt reflect light like you think it does and just causes problems. Flat white paint is what you want.


----------



## SamuelSterns (Jan 12, 2015)

Awww! My fancy foil! haha

I'll lose that stuff pretty soon. Are there any better (inexpensive) reflective surfaces that do any good, or should I just make their current housing white?


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2015)

SamuelSterns said:


> Awww! My fancy foil! haha
> 
> I'll lose that stuff pretty soon. Are there any better (inexpensive) reflective surfaces that do any good, or should I just make their current housing white?



Flat white is the cheapest and easiest.


----------



## SamuelSterns (Jan 12, 2015)

Excellent. I'll rework that business tomorrow after work. Thanks for the advice, guys!

It'll be a shame to grow Hermies, but the experience will be worth it for when I get some reputable seeds. I know there are plenty of places to order from, but do you have a _personal preference_? One that ships to the US with few problems?


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 12, 2015)

There are a couple seed banks in the USA now. By the time you needs seeds, they will have been around long enough to get a reputation, good or bad, So far, it's mostly good so things are looking up for buying seeds in the USA and not worrying about 3 week wait times and customs interference.

Currently Herbie's Head Shop and The Attitude (both in the UK) seem to be the top choice of most posters.


----------



## SamuelSterns (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks, Hackerman.

I've covered the foil with flat white paper from a big ol' sketchbook. Took about 5 min. 

Everyone but Spec is looking a little droopy today for some reason. 

You guys think I should place them into larger pots? Is there a tell-tale sign/time for that sort of thing? (If this is referenced in a turorial, just let me know and I'll do the browsing).


----------



## Lesso (Jan 13, 2015)

They typically get droopy from over\underwatering or high temps.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome to MP Sam, no i don't think they need bigger pots. Get some T5's to veg with and you will see them perk up a lot.  Glad you found us. We are glad you are here.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome to MP!  Hope you are happy here.  We have a number of very experienced growers here to help you on your journey.  

I know a lot of people start with bagseed, but I believe that it is a mistake for a number of reasons.  The biggest though is that you have such a big chance of getting hermies.  And new growers are more at risk than experienced growers as it is stress that usually brings out the hermy side....but not always.  Sometimes they hermy even when they have had the best of care.  I have grown long enough to know that no matter how dynamite you believe the weed you were smoking was, there are seeds out there as good or better.  This is a process that takes about 4 months start to finish.  It is heartbreaking to get in 3-1/2 months and have your plants hermy because you did not want to spend $50 (or less) on good known genetics.  You can loose up to 75% of your bud weight in (useless) seeds.  Also you only know 1/2 of the genetics.  While it is most likely that the plant selfed, it could also have picked up some stray pollen from something growing wild outdoors--i.e. ditch weed.  There is a big advantage to knowing the genetics and the growing characteristics of a plant.  I encourage ALL new growers to buy good genetics.  

I have purchased from a lot of seed banks over the years.  I have ordered from The Attitude a lot, located in Europe and the Hemp Depot located in Canada.  These are probably my 2 favorite places to order seeds from.  I am not familiar with any US seed banks.  Not all seed banks are good.  It is a good idea to ask the members here if they have had experience with a certain seed bank before buying.   

LOL--Lesso called in on the foil.  You really want flat white paint.  You have no idea at all of the reflectability of the paper--it could be worse than the foil.  Is there a reason that you cannot painty your space flat white?  Growing cannabis is not like growing tomatoes or house plants and is quite finicky about its environment.  

They do not need bigger pots, but do not plant things in clear containers or with a tapered neck like the jar has.  Roots do not like or want light and you want containers without tapered necks so you do not damage the plant roots taking it out of the container. 

I am not trying to discourage you from growing, but there really is a lot to this (there really is a reason that cannabis is expensive).   You are going to need a lot lot more light, really soon.  You are still getting a lot of stretch, which is a sign that the plants are not getting enough light.  I suggest that you read up on lighting needs (3000 lumens per sq ft for vegging, 5000 for flowering), ventilation (need an exhaust fan that will exchange the air in your space every 2 minutes or more and an oscillating fan to move the air around in your space), feeding (get on a feeding schedule and follow it) and how to set up a space.  You are going to have to have a dedicated space that you can control the environment and keep totally dark for 12 hours a day when flowering.

So, I will ask the question that I ask most new growers...what is your budget for this?  There are some things you can scrimp on and some you cannot.  Lighting, ventilation, and nutrients are things you really cannot scrimp on.  You also need a proper space sized to the lights you have.  You can buy a grow tent or you can build something or convert an existing space, but you are going to need a space dedicated to your grow.  Your lighting and your yield are directly related.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 13, 2015)

Lol... I told you she would get you on the foil...
Take a look at amazon for equipment. With three smallish plants you can use a 400 watt light. They have full packages for cheap...hood, switchable ballast, and two bulbs.


----------



## SamuelSterns (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, Lesso, you called that pretty early on. I just got schooled by the Goddess.

For THG - Thanks for all the info, and the time you spent adding your knowledge. That alone shows a lot of love and dedication to this whole practice. I intend to purchase a good, reputable stash of seeds, and probably will after I get paid this week. The bag seed was kind of an experiment, since I had them already in hand. Didn't know about the potential for hermies being so high with them though. Still learning, clearly.

To answer your budget question... (how do you say you don't have a lot of money to spend without sounding like you're poor? - **** it, I don't have a lot of money to spend, but I'm willing to invest where needed, within reason).

I live in a duplex with not many options for housing the grow. The room they're currently in is a spare storage closet off of my upstairs office. The measurements are 4.5' x 4.8' x 7.9'. The walls inside that closet are matte white already. I have cleared out the majority of what was stored in there (what's left is in rubbermaid totes). 

The cfl lights on them currently don't kick off much heat at all, even to the touch after they've been on all day, but I don't want to risk overheating the plants. Supposedly these bulbs are 900 lumen each, and at 5 bulbs, that puts the output at 4500 lumen - though I know not all of that is being used or even reached by the 3 plants - and with the help/suggestions/advice of you all, I'll get this set-up as ideal as I can for growth. I'm looking into new options for lighting via the suggestions above (a nice small T5 would be ideal for the space - see the pic below). 

...but now I'm concerned about airflow too...

I've had a really small fan on them 24/7, but that was mostly in an attempt to force their stretched stalks to strengthen (there's a tongue twister for ya). Heat isn't an issue yet - but being FL I've got to use this cool period to my advantage while it lasts. A local hydroponics store has a small grow tent (probably about 6' tall x 3' wide squared) that could probably fit well within the space, but that alone is $160-ish. I think it had exhaust fans included, but I'd have to check on that. Something to think about, I guess.

Here's a pic of where the plants are seated currently. So that's all for now. Busy day at work and I'm fugg'n spent. 





Thanks everyone. I truly appreciate all your time and advice.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 14, 2015)

We never quit learning.  I have been growing for decades, but still learn new things all the time!  That is also a part of the reason i am here--to continue to learn new things as we learn more and more about this amazing plant.  I am now looking to grow some higher CBD strains, a new experience for me.

I do understand being poor and there is no shame it it.  I live on a small amount of money, too as I am mostly retired.  It just means that we have to be bit cleverer (is that a real word?) than those with money and look a little harder for bargains. The unfortunate part of this is that it will require a certain investment of money and if you cannot invest a certain amount, you are not going to get a good harvest.  And after 4 months of love and care, you are certainly going to want to see something!

If you KNOW that you can budget some every month to spend on your grow, you can do some of it a bit at a time.  You may be able to find some kind of cabinet that is cheap that you could put into the closet.  It doesn't have to be pretty and if you can make repairs, you can get something in less than good condition.  You will want something that you can make light tight.  And it is important enough for it to be FLAT WHITE that it is worth painting it or lining it with Panda film.  Or a tent, but you can find a better price than $160 for a tent that size.  You may find that a 2 x 4 tent will fit better.  I have a 32" x 32" tent that I like.  I encourage you to look online for bargains.  I love Amazon and since I have Prime, I get tons of things shipped free 2 day shipping.  E-Bay can also be a good resource.  Wherever you decide to shop, make sure you know what you are buying.  It is a good idea for new growers to run proposed purchases by the people here to make sure it will fit your needs and not lie unused on a shelf somewhere.

No, the lights aren't hot, but you are not running very many lumens.  When you get as many lumens as are required and an enclosed space (you are loosing a lot of light as it is being disbursed throughout the room), they will run a lot hotter.  Your lighting is your most critical thing and is directly tied to your yield.  But you do have a bit more options.  My favorite is vegging with T5s and flowering with HPS, but this entails buying 2 different lights.  Some people have had very good luck going all the way through with T5 HO fluorescent tubes.  Or you can get a digital ballast that will fire both MH and HPS bulbs.  You could get away with a 400W in an 8-9 sq ft space, but if you can possibly swing a 600W, it is well worth the difference in price.  An aircoolable hood is a must.  

Check thrift stores and places like the habitat for Humanity Restore place for things like cabinets and other building supplies.  I have seen T5s at the one I go to, but you have to make sure they are not the low wattage ones.  Your CFLs will work for a while yet and you could pick up some more of them and then swap out the bulbs you use for domestic lighting if you use incandescent now (saves power, too).  I find I can keep my small 5 sq ft vegging space cool with a bathroom type exhaust fan.  But if you have a bigger space or a filter attached to your fan, you will need a centrifuge type fan.  Sometimes you can find a decent small squirrel cage type fan that will be adequate, but you most likely will have to buy the fan new.  Duct booster fans are not adequate.

First thing I recommend is finding a cabinet or buying a tent, but shop around.  I think you can get a tent for under $100.  How handy are you?  If you have tools and know how to use them a cabinet would probably be cheaper, but if not, a tent would probably be best.  An exhaust fan is going to be a must when you have an enclosed space.  You can get away with a small fan in the doorway of the tent or space for a while, as their fresh air needs are way less when they are small, but a light and fan will be next on the shopping list.


----------



## SamuelSterns (Jan 14, 2015)

Quick update:

This morning when I woke up two of the 3 were looking really droopy and ...sad. So I grabbed my other lamp, removed the hoods, and added 5 more lights to the set-up. I started to worry about so many lights but luckily about midday my gf swung home to check on them and they'd sprung back to life. She said she had to move some of the lights a bit because the leaves were touching the bulbs ('Spec' got a couple singed leaf ends from it). 

By the time I got home from work they were all reaching for the sky and dancing in the breeze. Made me really happy. You were right about them needing more light. It's pretty impressive how much they'd improved. Now to find a permanent solution. It's a tangle of lights right now. Beautiful in some strange way, though.

Here's a quick snap of how it's sitting for now.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 15, 2015)

Reaching for the sky is not necessarily a good thing.  If you are getting more new nodes, it is good, if it is just stretching it is bad.  For instance, 9" and only 4 nodes is a lot of stretch.  

They did not droop because of lack of light, it was something else.  And you almost cannot get enough CFLs into a space to be overlit, especially when so much light is being lost.  Are you running your lights 24/7?


----------



## SamuelSterns (Jan 15, 2015)

I should've worded that more carefully. The leaves themselves had gone from super-droopy to lifted and perky - that's what I meant by reaching for the sky. I think they were underwatered - I watered them real good yesterday before I left for work - might explain the drastic change in their ...uhm... mood? when I came home.

There seems to be far less stretch than before. The nodes have significantly less space between them as the stalk ascends. There's a lot of new growth at the tops - I count roughly 5 - 6 nodes on Barbara and Spec with the top-most nodes only being about an inch away from the next, vertically. Glenda is still the shortest of the three, but it actually looks the healthiest for being such a slow-grower.

I wasn't keeping the lights on 24/7, initially, but for the last week they've been lit 24/7. I used to have them 18/6. Right now there are 9 cfl bulbs in the set-up, with each plant having at least 2 'dedicated' to it in various positions. I know a lot is being lost, but I've tried to angle the bulbs to maximize coverage as best as I can. 

Spec and Barbara have drooped a little bit since yesterday. Perhaps they were _overwatered_ yesterday. I'll post some yesterday vs today pics below so you can see.

Jumping back to your previous response, THG - I can be pretty handy. I'm gonna scour CraigsList to see what kind of cabinets, etc., might be gathered from there, and I'm planning to hit the Home Depot or the like this weekend to look at some better lighting solutions too. I'll run my ideas by you good folks before I commit to anything though. I can't express enough how glad I am that I joined here and for your feedback on my rants and ghetto-rigged set-up.

And no post is complete without new pics... so here we go: (I had to move some of the bulbs to take the pics)

Glenda (yesterday on Left, today on Right)








Barbara (again, yesterday Left, today Right)








Spec (you know the routine)








You can see the first set of leaves on both Barb and Spec are yellowed, and where Spec was burned by the lights, I've clipped the burned ends off a couple spots (with sterilized little clippers) - probably more for aesthetics than function.

I still intend to invest in some good seeds, too. Maybe by then I'll have a handle on my grow space. I shouldn't have named these bag seedlings, since there seems to be a good chance for hermies with them and I'll have to dump them. Or... can you neuter hermies to prevent pollination? I know the yield would suffer considerably from hermied plants, yes? Still better than _nothing_ for the effort, I guess.


----------



## Locked (Jan 15, 2015)

You just need to watch them once in flower. You can still grow them out and get good bud off them, You just have to keep a close eye in flower for any funny business.  Oh and throw any beans you might wind up with when you harvest in the bin. It's not unusual to get a couple beans in a few buds here and there when dealing with plants that are prone to hermie.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 15, 2015)

You wont be able to totally neuter the hermies. It isnt even a sure bet that they will herm on you. Just grow them out until you feel comfortable and have dialed in your space. Get the cabinet if thats how you want to grow, get a real light in a cool tube, and research what genetics you want to run. I suggest a hearty indica dominant strain to start out with. Those cfls will be useless in about three weeks. The plants will out grow them if they are happy. Get that light, mate.


----------



## SamuelSterns (Jan 16, 2015)

For you all that use them - HPS lights get real hot, right? Are they big electricity/energy drains, too? I'd like to get the best lights for my situation/space and there are a few of these that are relatively inexpensive on the ol' CraigsList - but if they're gonna pack too much heat or double my electricity bill, I'll continue exploring the other options.

Here's the one I see available most often:  http://www.urbansunshine.com/sun-system-hps-150w-grow-light

The one's on CL are ranged like $50 - 60.


----------



## Locked (Jan 16, 2015)

That 150W HPS will cover 3 square feet in Flower.  Not a lot of space to flower in.  You would need to keep your plant well trained.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 16, 2015)

Actually, when you get the amount of lumens you need in a given space, most lights are going to run hot.    You will need an decent exhaust system set up.  Like I mentioned, this is not a cheap hobby and while you can save some money by doing things yourself or finding good deals, you are still going to have a fair chunk of money invested.  I will be in about $400-500 by the time I get the 5 sq ft space set up like I want, but I will have separate vegging and flowering places.

Like Hamster said, a 150W HPS is only good for about 3 sq ft, there would be enough room for one plant if kept smaller, but not 3.  I did do a grow with 2 150W HPS in 4 sq ft and had a decent yield.  

You have the specs for lights--a minimum of 3000 lumens per sq ft for vegging and 5000 for flowering.  You are going to have to decide how big you want your space and then buy the correct light for your space.  Do not scrimp on your lighting!  This is the biggest mistake that new growers make.  And inadequate lighting absolutely will result in unsatisfactory results.  Most of find that it is beneficial to run more than 5000 lumens for flowering.  I personally like to be around 7500 lumens or so more.  I also highloy recommend an aircoolable hood or a cool tube.  This makes all the difference in the world when it comes to cooling your light and space.

How much the it will cost to run the lights is dependent on how much your electrical costs are and how large a light you end up with, but yes it will add to your bill.  However, not nearly as much as cannabis costs.  I will say this again:  This is not an inexpensive hobby.  There are no low heat options that will work, except LEDs and good ones are still quite expensive.  LEDs will run about the same (working) wattage as HPS, but do run a lot cooler.  That is their major advantage, IMO.

You will also need some kind of ventilation set up and proper nutrients.  You are still getting quite a bit of stretch.  What is the wattage and spectrum of the CFLs you are using?


----------



## Lesso (Jan 16, 2015)

Hes growing in a cabinet, THG. I would say 400 watts would give him more than satisfactory results. Sam...that will heat up your space..i suggest a cool tube as well as a good exhaust fan.


----------



## SamuelSterns (Jan 16, 2015)

I really like this DIY cabinet here: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3260

I would want to go a little less tall, of course, so it'll fit in the space I have. What are your thoughts on that set-up? I like to build things, and this seems like something I could handle. Could make a cool weekend project, once all the necessary bits are gathered.

I think once I've nailed down the space it'll make it easier to determine which lighting scheme to go with. I like your DIY cool tube, THG. It's elegant, even.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 17, 2015)

Good setup


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2015)

I know that I always sound like the naysayer, but that cabinet seems to have more drawbacks the way he set it up than advantages.  Hate to tear someone elses work down, but.....not really a good set up at all.  

First, the CPU fans will not be nearly enough to cool the space.  You will need a decent centrifuge type fan as you will most likely need a filter when you flower.  Also, I do not see any way he kept the light from coming in through those fans--you need ducting or something.  Ditto the floor grate he is using for intake (I assume) and the hole(s) for the cord.  If the entire cabinet is draped with something to keep the light out, this would severely restrict the ventilation.  Do not put the surge protector on the floor where it could get wet and short out.

The lights he used are not nearly enough and if he got anything at all with that setup, I would be extremely surprised.  It looks like about a 4-5 sq ft space and he has enough light for less than 2 sq ft.

Mylar hung that wrinkled is worse than nothing.  Mylar only keeps those wonderful refective percentages if it is hung perfectly smooth without any wrinkles.  That is hard to do with mylar.  I gave up using mylar many years ago as it is so difficult to work with, it is not tough, and it does not clean well.  FLAT (flat is the best by far) white paint works almost as well, is easy to apply, is inexpensive, and is easy to clean.  

A cabinet can be a great thing to grow in and can often be disguised so that it looks just like a wardrobe or cabinet, but that one does need some work before you could use it to flower.  And more light and better ventilation....

Any of course, you are going to want to size your light and your fan to your space.  So, that would be the first step.


----------



## SamuelSterns (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't know what I did to my pics, but apparently I messed up them up where they're being hosted.

I have quite a few updates to show/tell about, but I still have to take some new pics. The plants are showing early signs of their sex (all 3), but still too soon for me to be able to identify. I'll have more pics soon.


----------



## Iams (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice start and green mojo to you. THG is so spot on that it first intimidated me, but she was right. (found out by trial and error on my part.) there is a commitment to this that takes up energy, time, space and room for expansion.

She, your plants ,needs to breathe, flower and be given space to bud for her needs, (pollination I mean). deny that.(obviously)

Much like the foundry I am building, I can do it right and be safe or I can do it hap-hazard and get hap-hazard results.

Once this foundry is built right it will serve me for years to come. My grow room is just that. Safe, Reliable and consistent. MP taught me that.

Keep posting the grow and room changes, since it helps us all by trial and error, and I know that not all errors for me may not apply to you, but the wealth of knowledge shared here can only be improved by ALL of us sharing our successes and failures.

In the foundry world they say to plan from the crucible out. That might be a good way for us to look at are grows. What yield are we looking for and build our grow environments from there.

Tail wagging,


----------



## SamuelSterns (Jan 26, 2015)

So I mentioned that they were preflowering/sexing a little last post, so I snapped the best pic of the best example I could for y'all to see. This just happens to be 'Barbara' - the eldest. 
I don't know which way this goes.. M or F?







'Spec' is just tall and wiry. Not a lot of girth. 
'Barbara' is just slightly shorter but has become a bush, so I'm wondering when I might be able to start training her branches out from under the canopy. ...Barbara ...bush... ugh. 
'Glenda' remains a little on the short side, but has better foliage cover than 'Spec'. My little trooper.

They're on an every-other-day watering schedule. They soak it up quick. Temp remains around 78-80 degrees in their enclosure, even during the 'coldest' nights here - been hitting the 40's at night lately).

And here's a quick snap of the current set-up. There are 2 small fans in there, one up top pumping air in and one on the bottom in the back pumping it out. Snapped the pic mid-Mylar (I gotta reattach the ones on the doors with better adhesive - the double-sided tape I have right now keeps sagging them). The T5 puts out an estimated 2280 lumens, and until I get more, I've kept the 1 CFL stand in there (900x5=4500 lumens... still losing a lot of it because I can't enclose the door until that 2nd fixture gets put in). 






Still need to finish the Mylar application on the back wall - that was just an extra chunk I had. This is an inception-cabinet build = a cabinet in a closet. I don't have to worry about light-sealing the cabinet for flowering, because I've taken care of it with the closet). I've got plenty of room to raise the light fixture as they grow taller. I always assumed at least 1 would go male and I'd have more room for the female(s). 

I think that's all I have for now. I'll try to get some crotch-shots of the other two if I can focus in well enough on my phone. It's harder when you're high. 

More as it happens.


----------



## emrldthumb (Jan 28, 2015)

Barbara looks like a boy to me.... Though hard to be positive until they're a little larger.


----------



## SamuelSterns (Jan 31, 2015)

2nd T5 ballast installed last night. Snapped a quick pic of the set-up.





These kick off WAY less heat than the cfl's did, and I can finally close the doors to the cabinet. Still feel like I need more light though - it just doesn't seem as bright in there now. Yeah, I know I need to straighten out the mylar one more 'gain. Might just replace the stuff on the insides of the doors, as it seems to defy me no matter how I try to keep it straight. 

I'm now 99% sure Spec is a male. You can see little stems on the preflowers. He's all weird and lanky. Is that a thing with male plants? 
'Barbara' and 'Glenda' are harder to read. I'll snap a few pics if I can and post them a little later.

I'm thinking of just putting them on a 12/12 cycle to force them to sex so I can be disappointed and done with whomever is male. Maybe starting tomorrow.


----------



## SamuelSterns (Feb 8, 2015)

So... pretty sure 'Glenda' should've been named Glenn instead.
See for yourselves (and let me know if I'm wrong - but I don't think so):


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 8, 2015)

glen would be appropriate


----------



## SamuelSterns (Feb 9, 2015)

Looks like it's all three. Males. What great luck.

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2015)

BIG FAT BUMMER on all males.. I hate when that happens.  Your plants liked the T5 I see. They looked nice and healthy. Get yourself some good seed and lets do this thing.


----------



## SamuelSterns (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah, I'm kinda bummed. I was hoping at least one of them would sprout female for me, but this whole grow was a gamble.

These things EXPLODED under the T5s! Amazing.

Figuring on ordering some AK48 from Nirvana this Friday when I get paid.


----------



## Sm0ke (Feb 19, 2015)

I had something similar with mine, I just grew them out a bit, trimmed them and threw everything in a Magic Butter 2.

Had a light relaxing effect for me after one cookie, my wife was down for the count on a half cookie.

Might be something to think about.

I like the commentary, I'm on the verge of turning a four foot by four foot closet into a grow room myself.

I'm a newb with good friends.


----------



## SamuelSterns (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey y'all - 

The boys got ditched right after my last post. I couldn't bear to kill them so I dug three holes out in the woods and I'm letting nature do the rest.

I ordered from Seedsman and it should be arriving ...uhm... eventually. 

So in the meantime, out of boredom, I planted 3 more bagseeds I'd found. Keeping the lights real close this time to help avoid stretch as much as I can. Maybe these won't turn out to be boys - and if they do - I have some good feminized seeds coming:
- 5 Blue Mystic (autos)
- 1 Mataro Blue 
- and the freebie LA Woman Fem

Excited to have the fems coming - hopefully won't lose too many as males.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 25, 2015)

I hope your don't get Hermie's. Greenest of mojo to your grow man


----------



## SamuelSterns (Feb 27, 2015)

Picked up my new seeds from the PO today. Seedsman had me laughing the whole time I was opening the package. I'll illustrate with pics.

It came in a tube with [REDACTED] listed on the customs form.
[IMAGE REDACTED]

And they weren't kidding...
Doc McStuffins apparently had the prescription I need. It was sealed with stickers on the clear wrapping too. I was getting nervous.
[IMAGE REDACTED]

But inside was the gold. They take this 'stealth shipping' stuff seriously.






Germinating 2 of the Blue Mystics and the Mataro Fem currently. I'll probably start a new thread once they start to develop.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 27, 2015)

SamuelSterns said:


> Picked up my new seeds from the PO today. Seedsman had me laughing the whole time I was opening the package. I'll illustrate with pics.
> 
> It came in a tube with 'Pencil Case' listed on the customs form.
> 
> ...




Nice beans, I'm watching 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SamuelSterns (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks, Kravenhead! Looking forward to these new ones.


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 28, 2015)

We need to keep stealth shipping methods quiet, it is in all of our best interests.  jmo.


----------



## SamuelSterns (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeah, you're probably right... I'm gonna edit the pics out at least.


----------

